# Wordle



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2022)

Is anyone else caught up in the WORDLE game? It seems to be everywhere. 


https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2022)

I played it before the New York Times bought it. I hear they got rid of the British / Canadian spellings. I rather enjoyed it. I even played a Danish version and one called "Sweardle" (all four letter words). But, I guess I got a bit tired of it.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2022)

I play Wordle every day

And Quordle — a Wordle game with 4 different words and nine tries

And Worldle— a geography game which is super fun for a traveler like me


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2022)

I played it in January. I guess I lost interest. Not sure why.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2022)

jennyema said:


> I play Wordle every day
> 
> And Quordle — a Wordle game with 4 different words and nine tries
> 
> And Worldle— a geography game which is super fun for a traveler like me



I see your Wordle posts. You're good at it.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> I see your Wordle posts. You're good at it.



Sometimes very not.  But I’ve only not gotten it at all once.  

https://www.quordle.com/#/

https://worldle.teuteuf.fr/


----------

